# Predator fake rock background (lots of pics)



## sf_rfc (Mar 28, 2009)

hi, Ive been making a few attempts at fake rock backgrounds over the years and thought i would make a proper go at one and take my time with it.

After getting good inspiration from some of the posts I decided at making a predator themed background for a carpet python that my girlfriend is getting me for my birthday. 
Its a vivexotic A36 so good room for a background.
AX36 Vivarium Tobacco Walnut

so i purchased my grout (B&Q floor grout) 
Floor Tile Adhesive & Grout - Concrete Floors - 15kg (5055294016904) | eBay

I also got my polystyrene from eBay 25 sheets of 600mm x 400mm x 25mm.
25x Polystyrene Foam Sheets 600x400x25mm Packing Insulation Expanded EPS SDN | eBay

I used a wood burning kit from Amazon to cut the polystyrene neatly and also was great for melting away edges for detail.
Weller Woodburning and Hobbyists Kit: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

dark grey spray paint
400ml Painters Touch Dark Grey: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

I wired all my lights and thermostat and started the first layers of polystyrene that i glued with my hot glue gun which stuck really well.

cut around air vents, hide them later.








Fitted shelves that will be covered with polystyrene.









The theme i was going for was a predator mask sitting on a Inca type shelve. The mask i found on ebay for £20. Really great quality, made from fibreglass.











I got a bit carried away with the rest of the polystyrene and finished it ready for a thin layer of grout.


















Inca, Mayan type shelve.

led light fitted behind mask to make the eyes light up. will fix the mask later with expanding foam









I used a candle lighter to melt all the polystyrene slightly to give it a more realistic rock look when i applied the first layer of grout. I used expanding foam to fit the mask.

sprayed the foam around the edge and waited until there was a skin on it and it was dry to touch on the outside, i then pushed the mask into the foam and let it set. it was then really easy to remove and fit again once the foam set, it also keeps all light from escaping out the sides of the mask.










I done about three very thin layers of grout diluted with water on the shelve so not to lose that much detail and two thicker layers on the background. i spray painted the shelve to make sure it was going to look ok and was hard enough.


















I gave it all a first coat of dark grey spray paint that i got from Amazon.




















Next is another layer of spray paint, but that's it for now as i have to order more paint.

I will post more pics after i have added more paint detail and varnish.

Hope You like it.


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks great so far!

But it feels like someone just switched a movie off half way through. Can't wait to see when you've made more progress.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking great:no1:


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking sweet....looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

great job cnt wait see the finished product


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good so far cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Lewis M said:


> Looks great so far!
> 
> But it feels like someone just switched a movie off half way through. Can't wait to see when you've made more progress.


i know! i felt like that too! lol Cant wait to see the next installment! ;p


----------



## sf_rfc (Mar 28, 2009)

hi, so since my last post i have given it another coat of spray paint.
Once dry, I used a small pot of light grey model paint and used a dry brush technique to give it extra rock detail.


----------



## AJ Joyce (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks awesome man really cant wait to see this finished!! :no1:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

looking good :2thumb:


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

That looks seriously good.. wish I could do something like that but i'm minus the creative gene


----------



## EckoTheGeckoBlackpool (May 7, 2012)

Have you got a fin pic?


----------



## sf_rfc (Mar 28, 2009)

hi, thanks for all of your comments. Since the last post I have added some moss using pva glue, sprinkle the moss over it and left to dry. helps look more realistic and gives it a good finish. Still have to varnish it tonight then I will add all my branches, vines and artificial plants.




























I removed the masking tape around the edges and cleaned it up. Also fitted the heat lamp and cage.









I bolted large coasters on the bottom so it could be moved easy


















so that's it for today, I will post the finished pics tomorrow. hope you like.


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

awesomeeee:2thumb:


----------



## sf_rfc (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, after giving it a coat of varnish and letting it dry over night, I have now finished the background and added all the branches vines and finishing touches.


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

sooooo cool :2thumb:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

looking good! Glad that the first time I seen this thread was today would of bugged me if I couldn't see the finished thing. bravo sir!


----------



## EckoTheGeckoBlackpool (May 7, 2012)

Very nice!:2thumb:


----------



## dunkyg (Sep 9, 2011)

F:censor:g awesome dude:notworthy:

what u puting in it? sorry if you've already said, ive was too busy looking at the cool pics....


----------



## sf_rfc (Mar 28, 2009)

hey, I am hopefully getting a carpet python, either a jaguar or jungle jaguar.
will post pics as soon as he or she has arrived.:2thumb:


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

*Awesome*

Awesome build mate very nice, i have been looking at putting an ornimental feature that i have into one of my vivs with a green led bulb inside it so have a similar effect as yours does with the predator mask and the skull!

Could i have some more info on how you went about doing it and where you picked the parts up and so on. 

Any info would be much appreciated and again looks awesome mate.

: victory:


----------



## sf_rfc (Mar 28, 2009)

hi, i wired my led lights Marina LED Light Only Red for only £7.59 Reptile Centre in my tank first and then glued the polystyrene over it and poked a hole through it and pulled the light through. The light cant be removed or replaced so its there for good, but I don't imagine it being replaced anyway. Actually behind the mask its still bare polystyrene so i could stick the light into it. In my previous posts it shows that I used expanding foam to attach the mask. Hope this helps.


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

sf_rfc said:


> hi, i wired my led lights Marina LED Light Only Red for only £7.59 Reptile Centre in my tank first and then glued the polystyrene over it and poked a hole through it and pulled the light through. The light cant be removed or replaced so its there for good, but I don't imagine it being replaced anyway. Actually behind the mask its still bare polystyrene so i could stick the light into it. In my previous posts it shows that I used expanding foam to attach the mask. Hope this helps.


Yeah i looked through the pics and saw this just wondered how you wired it mainly but the link is really helpful thanks, i know i want to do it but haven't given it much thought yet so just seeing how you had but it.

but thanks for the reply, really helpful and again great build : victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

thats awesome too top it off you need ch4dg pred basking spot too


----------



## EckoTheGeckoBlackpool (May 7, 2012)

That I sick as!


----------

